
How a New York Times Software Engineer Ended Up Covering Miss America - catacombs
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/12/insider/miss-america-data-software.html
======
danso
> _There was no database, but the best databases aren’t handed to reporters.
> They’re handmade. I opened a blank spreadsheet and started digging through
> years of old news clips and pageant websites. I tracked who was competing
> where, what titles they were winning, and how._

The more experienced I get in journalism and data work, the more convinced I
am that the spreadsheet is the first and best tool for the kind of bespoke,
flexible, and iterative data collection and modeling that journalists find
themselves having to do -- i.e. building a dataset from scratch.

~~~
mgiannopoulos
I only discovered queries in Google Sheets two days ago and it was like magic
/ “why didn’t I know about this all these years”
[https://support.google.com/docs/answer/3093343?hl=en](https://support.google.com/docs/answer/3093343?hl=en)

~~~
cosmie
The Sheets Database functions (DGET, DSUM, DAVG, etc) are also really nice,
especially after you get familiar with the format for inlining an array of
conditions.

------
CaliforniaKarl
The methods may be different (using a search engine instead of a card
catalog), and the locales might have changed (using an online data store at
your desk instead of going to a Library), but one thing that hasn't changed is
that lots of information doesn't exist in structured form.

------
wallflower
This reminds me of one of my favorite stories.

Mariel Padilla who was a student won a Pulitzer for her help in creating a
database as an intern that was essential in keeping track of the 24/7 opioid
crisis reporting that the Cincinnati Enquirer was doing.

[https://www.cjr.org/the_profile/mariel-padilla-pulizter-
cinc...](https://www.cjr.org/the_profile/mariel-padilla-pulizter-
cincinnnati.php)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16891330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16891330)

~~~
catacombs
She was part of a team that won the Pulitzer. She didn't win one herself.

~~~
wallflower
I think of winning a Pulitzer in the non-individual categories like a film
winning an Oscar in the non-individual categories. It is a grand achievement
that was made possible by the efforts of many. A non-individual award at the
Pulitzer level is still a remarkable achievement.

------
deskamess
I don't know why, but I was kind of surprised when I got to the end. I was
expecting more... some sort of conclusion. Other than that, yeah, use the best
tools available and especially if you are getting data in an async manner, a
cell-based direct edit tool like Excel is great.

~~~
catacombs
You're not alone. The story the author is talking about --
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/10/style/miss-
america-2019-p...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/10/style/miss-
america-2019-pageant.html) \-- doesn't include much in terms of data analysis
nor graphics to visualize it.

The story was interesting but not one that is data-driven, like other Times
pieces.

The Insider essay was just hype: "Look at me! I'm a software engineer covering
a beat! Go me!"

------
senthil_rajasek
I watch sports a lot. A well executed shot or play is a delight to watch. Can
someone explain why Miss America or a beauty pageant is interesting in 2018?

~~~
badbug
Boobs

------
mdrzn
So?

Not to be rude, but I was expecting something more from this story than "I
filled up a spreadsheet and talked to someone" :/ maybe I'm missing the point
of this story?

~~~
catacombs
No, you're right. That is literally the entire point of the story. People on
Twitter showered the author with praise. I mean, filled out a spreadsheet and
talked to people, as you said, but there wasn't really that much besides that.

In addition, the main story doesn't seem to include of her data.

------
ggm
Nosql and a jupyter workbook?

